# Free wood or not ?



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

We live in an area surrounded by lots of forests. I have noticed lots of twigs, branches and bits of logs lying on the ground. I also noticed people picking them up ( they stop the car by side of the road and fill up )
Question is, can you ?
I don't want to be filling my boot when the owner of the trees comes along and shouts at me !
Who owns all the trees, council ? Private company's ? I have no idea what the wood etiquette is in this country !!
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically all land is owned by someone private, state, camara, fresueira, or leased by logging-paper companies. generally ok to take "windfall" or cones unless their Pine nut cones Pinus pinea which are worth money, but don't take any felled and or cut logs, the area along coast is a great place for cones which make great fire lighters.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks canoe man
I have seen cut logs but would never attempt to take them.
Was just enquiring on " excess bits lying around "

Seems all my neighbours help themselves to bits of wood and thought well why not if its not doing any harm, especially after yesterday's strong winds!
Regards
Kim


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The same goes on the fruits have been picked. Once the pickers have gone what fruit is left can be picked as they only take one run at it.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

By picking up the cones and 'stray' wood you are cleaning the floor of any fuel for the next round of forest fires. If only the locals would see the benefit of this I'm sure they would thank you.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> The same goes on the fruits have been picked. Once the pickers have gone what fruit is left can be picked as they only take one run at it.


I dont understand this siobhanwf. do you mean the fruits in areas not attached to peoples houses ?
Regards
kim


----------

